# Inaccurate Impression



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, for those of you who remember my bird, Winter, who is the star of the thread, Ruptured Oviduct: A Case History, and who is also Unie's mother, I have a strange "tail" to tell:

She's sitting on two eggs and I have no idea where they came from.

There haven't been any likely donors hanging about so this is a real mystery. I usually put a fake egg in there for her to sit on occasionally and I have even let her adopt a few foster chicks (they were never told of their true parentage) during the year since her hysterical-rectomy. 

It is clinically interesting that hens usually do have a vestigial oviduct on the other side and in a very few cases, those vestigials have spontaneously generated into working parts upon the failure of the original stock equipment. Either that is what happened here OR the egg faery (or Easter Bunny, perhaps--wasn't that long ago and maybe he had leftovers) has made a visit.

I had always been a bit sad that Unie would not have any brothers and sisters (even if only half) from her mother but... this is interesting and I'll just have to get to the... "bottom" of it.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Is Winter Catholic? Immaculate Conception?

Install a video cam and be able to either "see" what she's doing or if there's a night visitor (Fairy? Bunny? Pigeon god?)

Sounds like a "miracle" to me...

BTW, why is this thread in the "Sick & Injured Pigeons" section???? Sounds to me like Winter is HEALED!! Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

what a surprise!  

Are you going to allow Winter to hatch the eggs so you can see who the babies look like?

...and yes... miracles still DO happen!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I've also had a pigeon zip into another nest box to lay an egg. Who knows what goes on in their little feathered brains! It will be interesting what develops with this set of eggs! You go, Winter!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I wasn't planning on letting anyone raise any more young but this one's really intriguing. I can see how y'all are voting...

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I've heard of many cases in different species where raising a youngster was very helpful in aligning hormonal imbalances. (Winter, I'm pulling for you!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Well, I wasn't planning on letting anyone raise any more young but this one's really intriguing. I can see how y'all are voting...
> 
> Pidgey




Add one more vote for letting the babies hatch.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Parthenogenesis perhaps?? Too mysterious not to let hatch, one more vote...

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
Please, please, please,please let Winter hatch her (?) eggs.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OK, I'm confused.  (Yes, Pidgey, BEFORE you can comment, I KNOW that's not hard for me!)

Anyway, why should these eggs be fertile??? OR, are the eggs just gonna sit for the requisite amount of time in hopes "something" will hatch. From Pidgey's "tail," there's no tellin' WHAT will come out... 

Darn, the "hatch" time seems sooooo far away...*sigh*

Oh, yes, just in case you weren't sure, Pidgey...LET "OUR" EGGS GO...FOR HATCH...HOPEFULLY!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh My, 

This is bound to be interesting. I'm with you Squeaks. Don't anyone be surprized of the outcome. Winter's case history....Unie flying....The eggdoption of Dinkster....and the many many little lives that the Thorned Rooster has helped save. My money is on those eggs! Well, if I had any money!

Why Not?
Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You people are no help at all. I'm trying to help curb the worldwide population explosion with simple prophylaxis (plastic eggs) and y'all's curiosity is more important to you. Who do you guys think has to keep these chicks (if they hatch) for the next few decades?

The more room I have, the more busted-up pigeons I can keep. It really is getting to the point where I need to start putting some of the ones who have fully recovered back out on the street, so to speak. If I go ahead and raise these two, I may have to get rid of Pierpont and Big Fella', for instance. They both came from the wild and are fully functional again. Is that what y'all want?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, come on Pidgey, be a good sport,
Let them hatch, and I'll either adopt them, or send money for squab support.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Money's no problem--I never had any kids to siphon it all off. Simple space is my issue.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You know T.R., those eggs may not even hatch.

How much space could two little eggs under a hen take?

Now we-ens don't want you to have so many pigeons that you and your wife can't find a little spot. But when I saw Unie's flying picture, (now...I have looked at it many times) it looked like miles and miles of back yard space to me.

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
I'll adopt, I'll adopt. Besides, are you intrigued in the least little bit? I should be able to send pics soon. Hard taking a picture of yourself holding a wiggly, squiggly pigeon.
Piper, the new baby is being so well cared for. I'll get pics of him tomorrow, too.
Daryl


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i think you should let them hatch if they do have babies and hatch them you cant care or provide room for many people on here want one or two and it wont be hard to find good homes


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OK, let's see if I have this straight...

The eggs are fertile, RIGHT?
The main question is: WHO laid 'em, RIGHT?

So, IF the eggs are fertile and Winter laid them (supposedly against all odds), then, Pidgey, you want to see the eggs hatch, hopefully, to see if Winter laid them, RIGHT? 

BUT, you REALLY want to keep the population down, hence, fake eggs, until these "YIKES!" two...

All the forum, at least those voting so far, WANT the eggs to hatch. We HAVE a volunteer to take the babes when they can travel, so you won't be out SPACE for long...

Now, given all the above, Pidgey, WHAT IS THE PROBLEM LETTING THE EGGS HATCH?

None, RIGHT?

Good heavens! This is toooooooo much! I am SLEEP DEPRIVED...no wonder I'm confused...'nite all....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey, 


Yahhhhh, and I say, when ever in doubt, "Go for the Gusto!"


I have a similar dilemma sometimes, various released back into the world, adult Birds who had convelesced in here, come back with a feral/wild Mate, are sociable, build a Nest somewhere, and, before I know it, are sitting on Eggs.

...what is one to do?

I let them do it, and they, instead of me, will socialse their Babys unto the wild/feral society in various forays and so on, and, makes my job sooooooooo much easier!


Lol...

Only then, THOSE 'Babys' when grown up, a year later, two years later, five years later, well, at some point, they too might just come on 'back', ( or do, ) fly in, bring in a mate met in the wilds, and, build a Nest somewhere in here, and...

Before I know it, they are sitting on Eggs...

So, oh sigh...

Life...

Life wants to Live...

That is what it does...

So, if these Eggs pip, just let her and her mate ( ?) raise them and let them bring the Babys 'out' to be amid the forraging/grazeing ferals, and, the youngsters will assimilate into the wild/feral flock and you will not have to have them liveing with you!

I too am way short on 'room'...believe me!

I live 'in' an Aviary for crying out loud...

There just seems to be no other way really, to 'do' this kind of Work...

Lol...

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yay.....Phil, I have missed you very much. Glad to see you back on.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes Phil,

I have missed you too. 

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Welcome home, Phil!

Winter's as homer as you can get (please note I didn't say "homely") so I'm not exactly sure that her children would fare too well out in the wild. I guess if they have enough white in them, they'll definitely be Winter's kids. She's a white bird with black wings and a lot of black in the tail. I've never put a picture of her up, have I? I'll try to get around to that.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Phil, WELCOME BACK!   

Where ya been? (just a rheutorical question)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pidgey,

I have a couple that hatched their little ones 5 and 7 days ago. Today when I was cleaning the loft I found another egg in the nest with the two squeakers. So...that egg fairy gets around! My logic would be that another bird was in that nest. What do you experts think? Because if that ma ma bird laid that egg, then it's starting to get like popcorn around here.

Do you think that you could get your microscope, and team up with Phil and his blender to con cock some pigeon birth control ASAP. 

PHIL, WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? Just a nosy inquiry! Shi's nosy too! 


Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Pidgey,
> 
> I have a couple that hatched their little ones 5 and 7 days ago. Today when I was cleaning the loft I found another egg in the nest with the two squeakers. So...that egg fairy gets around! My logic would be that another bird was in that nest. What do you experts think? Because if that ma ma bird laid that egg, then it's starting to get like popcorn around here.
> 
> ...


Oh oh, the ole extra egg(s) mystery is s-p-r-e-a-d-i-n-g...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I guess we're not going to know on this round. Winter had been sitting on a dummy egg for about the right amount of time when the other eggs mysteriously appeared. But, now, she's abandoned all of them so that's a no-show deal. However, if she's starting to lay again, then we'll know eventually and see how it goes.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, just shoot............


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Animals are amazing! 

Such an interesting circumtance may have materialized.

If Winter's little system actually did take a detour to allow her to develop eggs, and fulfill, I'm sure, what she considers to be her reason for existance, then another wonder has been demonstrated, and I will never stop being in awe of these beautiful creatures.

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Feather said:


> Animals are amazing!
> 
> Such an interesting circumtance may have materialized.
> 
> ...


It's not "mommy-hood" for Winter--she considers her "reason for existence" to be eating safflower seeds. 

I have no doubt about that.

Having and raising children is the ole' man's big thing and she just goes along to keep him off her back (not literally).

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmmm, where Pidgey is concerned, I am just naturally "suspicious."

How do we know that he didn't lure Winter away from her eggs with Safflower seeds??

Read back on the posts and see WHO was excited about this miracle birth! Was it Pidgey? No, he was worried about SPACE even though Pigeonmama was drooling over adopting the mysterious one.

And, finally nosy members, how do we know there WAS AN EGG?? Did we see pictures? No again...

Notice how EVERYONE was soooo excited !! Well, we were taken in by the "master." Bet Pidgey was just pulling our wings!

And, *gasp* we could have even been a psychological experiment!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well! 

I'll have you know that I have been a psycological experience for the last 50 years. It's fun!!!!!!!

So T.R. don't try to squeeze me under that microscope, or worse yet...Phil stay away from me with that blender.

Flying Feathers


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A BLENDER?? YIKES! Flying feathers is RIGHT!

However, I don't think you have to worry about Phil. He's NICE compared to - well, I'd rather not say...

However, I WILL say that this is someone with a grasp of Science who seems intelligent and wants to "psychological" prove said intelligence... 

Nosys, BE PREPARED...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hmm,

Do you mean a scientist?

Do you think that pigeons migrate from Oklahoma to California?

That would explain why my loft looks as though someone removed the lid from hot pan of pop corn kernals.

Now that you mention it, eggs are everywhere!!!!!!!!

Feather

What was the name of that doctor on that Island?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dr. Moreau? I think he did some weird experiments too!

Mmmm, OK to CA seems far, BUT, they could have "rested" in AZ first!  

Actually, this - ah - "Scientist" has only one name...mmmm, think it starts with a "P"...Pig? Pid? Pidg...I don't know, something like that? Sound familiar to anyone??


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Nah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Soooooo...well...

...didja Candle the two Eggs Pidgey?


Otherwise, suspense-wise, Winter-wise...

I guess we will all have to wait for the next round...!

Keep us posted?


My two 'wild' ones that came in through the window, made their nest on a pair of trouser I had lain on a low box, well, Egg No. 2 appeared, and, they have dutifully, dreamily, vividly, been sitting on them...these two look so much alike, I can not tell which one is 'on' their Nest...! They are youngish Birds and their Nest is rather minimal, being about seven short twigs laid paralell.

Lol...

Anyway, these are some of my 'good' trousers, so...at some point, I better deftly slip some other cloth there and pull the trousers out for the dry cleaners...before it's too late..! Oye...

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Mmmmm, where Pidgey is concerned, I am just naturally "suspicious."
> 
> How do we know that he didn't lure Winter away from her eggs with Safflower seeds??
> 
> ...


MIZZZ Squawks! It's high time to ease off on the substance abuse! The only "experimenting" going on here ain't psychological--it's psychodelic and you're the one indulging!

Even worse, you've been sellin' to Feather!

I think we need the... 

<gasp!>... 

*EXORCIST!!!*   

I was going to let them raise hatch 'em anyhow so I'm just as disappointed as you are. I really DON'T have much more space but I was willing to take a chance. The eggs are REAL and they're still REALLY sitting there basically unattended now. It's possible that another bird came and dumped them there (unflattering image, isn't it?) but I'm hoping ole' Winter has energized the other side. It'd make a heckuva' comeback and, being Unie's mother, would make it all the sweeter.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Give 'em the pants, Phil. It'll be the finest home they ever have.

Besides, it's Las Vegas--some poor gambler will sell you the pair he's wearin' for less than the price of a dry-cleaning if it'll give 'im another chance at the one-armed bandits.

And, no, I haven't candled them. I've been rushing around here at home like a headless chicken (and getting less done) most of the time these days.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> MIZZZ Squawks! It's high time to ease off on the substance abuse! The only "experimenting" going on here ain't psychological--it's psychodelic and you're the one indulging!
> 
> Even worse, you've been sellin' to Feather!
> 
> ...


YIKES! FEATHER, IT'S HIM !!!!  The mad "Scientist!" Goes by Pidgey...knew it was _something_ like that!

Mmmm, HE's talking about an EXORCIST and Psychodelic substances??? WHOO HOO...now, HOW does HE know about that stuff?! I would think a Scientist, such as himself, would not only KNOW about such things, but have FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE of how these substances work!! I have NO IDEA what "substance(s)" he is talking about, although I have heard rumors! I may consider sueing for defamation of my sterling reputation!

Phil, do NOT listen to this Pidgey!! WHAT does HE KNOW about a man's best pants??? Bet he runs arounds in jeans and a plaid shirt and has probably never USED a dry cleaner! Probably has a rifle behind the driver's seat of his truck! I mean, jeez, he lives in OKLAHOMA...does that not tell you anything?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> YIKES! FEATHER, IT'S HIM !!!!  The mad "Scientist!" Goes by Pidgey...knew it was _something_ like that!
> 
> Mmmm, HE's talking about an EXORCIST and Psychodelic substances??? WHOO HOO...now, HOW does HE know about that stuff?! I would think a Scientist, such as himself, would not only KNOW about such things, but has FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE of how these substances work!! I have NO IDEA what "substance(s)" he is talking about, although I have heard rumors! I may consider sueing for defamation of my sterling reputation!
> 
> Phil, do NOT listen to this Pidgey!! WHAT does HE KNOW about a man's best pants??? Bet he runs arounds in jeans and a plaid shirt and has probably never USED a dry cleaner! Probably has a rifle behind the driver's seat of his truck! I mean, jeez, he lives in OKLAHOMA...does that not tell you anything?


Vell, I zink you haff mischtaken me vor zomevun elze, MIZZZ Sqvawx! I azure you, I am NOT unt madt zientischt! I am, az you Amewicanz zay, "unt weguwah guy". Joost unt Oakee!

Pidgey das Dumkopfen Oakee


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Vell, I zink you haff mischtaken me vor zomevun elze, MIZZZ Sqvawx! I azure you, *I am NOT unt madt zientischt!* I am, az you Amewicanz zay, "unt weguwah guy". Joost unt Oakee!
> 
> Pidgey das Dumkopfen Oakee



OK, you are NOT a mad scientist...just "mad." AND a possible "multiple" personality...mmm, now that I think about it, I remember a "southern" accent back aways...yep, a multiple, the worst kind and the hardest! Requires REAL vigilance and skill! Don't think REAL OKies tawk lak 'at nohow...

oh oh, I JUST got it...I know he's a bona fide scientist! Those _substances_ - for which he sought to place the blame on little ole innocent me - FINALLY got him!! Yes! From my position near the ceiling of his laboratory (he calls it a loft!), I can see the beakers and liquids and tablets and mushrooms. There is even a pretty pigeon who keeps looking from him to an egg with a very strange look on her face!


PSST! FEATHER! Are you still with me? I think the other nosys are on other assignments OR Pidgey is too much for them!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

OH GOD.....IS IT WINTER? 

HAS HE OVERDOSED HER ON SAFFLOWER SEEDS?

IS IT PIDGEY JECKEL....AND PIDGEY HYDE?

THIS IS A JOB FOR............SUPER PIGEON.............ANNND............. WONDER WOMAN!






WHOOPS.......EM......EM.......EM......WAIT.....I CAN'T SQUEEEEEEZE INTO 

THESE......EM.....LIT.........TLE......EM..... SHORTS. 
Riiiiiiiiipppppp!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm not even thinking of entering in to this MESS !!! I'll just sit back and read.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It appears ower VonduhVoman hasht vashed her zuit in hot vatuh und now, der zuit isht kaput! Or, perhappenz zhe bought der zuit fwum Victor und he zold her der wong zize joost like he did vif BlueBarbie (who vas blue because zhe cood not bweave in zat autfit he stooffed her een!).

In any caze, I, for von, ham enjoyink der show!

Please, pigeonmama, haff zome auf my zpeshial zafflower zeeds und you, too, vill enter ziss mess!

Und gleefully!

Pidgenstein

P.S. BwaaHaHaHa!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yesterday I retrieved the 2nd egg from the nest with the squeakers. This is interesting because I don’t see any other birds in that nest.

Now for the important stuff!

CHAPTER 2

Just about that time, SPONGE PHIL SQUARE PANTS happened along. He gladly lent Wonder Woman his pants, as long as she did not disturb the bird nest that was off to one side.
Indeed… Wonder Woman had mistaken the bottom half of BARBIE BLUE BAR’S Wonder Woman out fit as her own, but has promised to replace the tiny shorts as soon as she returned.

SUPER SQUEAKS and Wonder Woman arrived at the Oklahoma Laboratory to find that the “MAGIC EGGS” were missing, and WINTER had no memory of the eggs at all. "THAT FIEND"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> It appears ower VonduhVoman hasht vashed her zuit in hot vatuh und now, der zuit isht kaput! Or, perhappenz zhe bought der zuit fwum Victor und he zold her der wong zize joost like he did vif BlueBarbie (who vas blue because zhe cood not bweave in zat autfit he stooffed her een!).
> 
> In any caze, I, for von, ham enjoyink der show!
> 
> ...


Hey.....wait a minute! 

Doesn't that laugh look more like Pidgey Fudd's?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TOLD ya, WW, he's MAD! Not only that, but he referred to VICTOR'S thread and there was NO German accent there! Multiple Personality Disorder, for sure! He still has a partial "memory." We MUST do SOMETHING! Poor Winter is DEPENDING on us! He's trying to tempt her with MORE Safflower Seeds so she will "forget" that EGG!

Pigeonmama, we NEED your medical expertise to advise us! I'm sure you have _some_ information about MPD...what are Pidgey's hopes? Will he return with the "southern" accent, English or continue with the terrible German one? And even if he can "return," will he ever be normal (well, as 'normal' as Pidgey can be!)? I know you must be as concerned as we are...*help*!

WW...you obviously picked up the WRONG suit! Remember, Wonder Woman's clothes are designed to FIT, no matter what changes may occur for you peronally! Please check that suit again!

Besides, Super Pigeon (a.k.a. Squeaks) is chomping at the beak, rarin' to GO with you! He definitely needs to because HIS Flight Suit is getting a little tight! Lack of crimes to leap to! Besides, the cats NEED the break!

(Oops! Posted too fast WW, didn't see your update on the previous page before posting this! That's OK, I'm glad you and Squeaks are on the job! I'm still watching from the ceiling...upper right corner...)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Hey.....wait a minute!
> 
> Doesn't that laugh look more like Pidgey Fudd's?


Close but this one is more MANIACAL! Darn! I think he's getting worse!

WW and S.P. - QUICK, get those mushrooms outta there and check the other substances!! 

Not sure about the Safflowers, I would hate to deprive Winter since she's addicted. We may have no choice, though...what do you think??


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You guys have quite an imagination...so funny!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> You guys have quite an imagination...so funny!


Funny, Victor? Funny?? Hardly...this is VERY SERIOUS! Pidgey is NEEDED to give expert advice to helpless and needy members (new and old)!

Instead, he's LOSING IT! A german accent? From a guy who lives in OKLAHOMA?? AND, he never used one before on this thread! I think this mysterious egg business with Winter has driven him to - ah - certain substances, which he tried to blame on ME!

Notice, too, that he is really obsessed with Barbie and her clothes fitting! (I have to admit that I DID think her jeans were a little too tight!)

WW and Super Squeaks are doing their crime fighting best! I can't do TOO much from the ceiling (upper right corner) because I'm invisible. I may have to help by drawing on some of my other "powers"... 

We MUST SAVE Pidgey before he convinces Winter that those egg(s) were all in her imagination as WW seems to think! Winter needs to prove that she was, indeed, a MIRACLE bird! The pigeon world is depending on her to give other hens in the same boat - HOPE!

Funny? Not by a long shot!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I zink Zuper(Pooper)Zveakz und VonduhVoman (zanz autfit) vill be no match vor der zpeshial zafflower zeeds zat Vinter isht zpweading mit zeal to der entiwer vorld! Zuper(Pooper)Zveakz und VonduhVoman (zanz autfit) are too wate to schtop ower pwan!!!

Bwaahahaha! 

Pidgenstein


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Been following the proceedings with interest. I just came in from closing up the loft and Walter has volunteered to sacrifice himself and eat all the "zpeshial zafflower zeeds", thus saving the known universe from the diabolical plan. Shouldn't take him very long because he's really good at this!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TERRI !WELCOME ! And in the nick of TIME!! This is wonderful news! 

Y'know, come to think of it, what Walter doesn't eat, Squeaks will! Unfortunately, poor Winter may be left to "withdraw"...

WAIT! I know that Squeaks really LOVES those hemp seeds! Maybe Winter's withdrawal could be helped with the hemps. ALSO, if WW could "borrow" Walter for a short time and HE would eat the hemps, he might be able to "help" Winter produce another egg or two! I have heard great things about these hemps!

I would volunteer Squeaks but I never know when he and WW may be called for duty.

Also, unfortunately, (*I better whisper - don't want to hurt his feelings) Squeaks is not an "experienced" pigeon! Up to now, we've kept this this our little "family" secret)*

What do you say, Terri? Will Walter be able to help? He's quite the handsome pij and I'm sure that Winter would be interested. He could also take her mind off withdrawal. 

I can alert (from my upper right corner) WW to grab the Safflowers for Walter and Squeaks when the mad scientist leaves the lab. I think there's another place he goes to conjure up future fiendish plots! We just have to be patient...

Winter NEEDS to prove that pigeon MIRACLES are possible! I know she can do it with Walter's help and keeping her away from that madman!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Super Squeaks and W.W. were searching around the LABORATORY when they heard the door opening. It was Walter, who was sent to help . He found bags and bags of the svezhal zeeds. Once again they saw the door opening, Super Squeaks pushed them just in time through a secret passage to a store room of sorts. Walter had to bags of those zeeds tucked under his wings. This room opened to a hallway which led to another room. They found vials of DNA. SUPER SQUEAKS discovered a room filled with eggs that had labels with these names written on them; BARBIE BLUE BAR 2… HAPPY DANCER 2… WINTER BABY 2… JESSE 2… ARIAL 4… MR.SQUEAKS 2,…COO COO BIRD 4…WALTER 2…DINKSTER 48… FLAKEY2… IZZIE 2…HERO 2…ALBERT 2...BUDDY 2... BO 2... BEAKSLEY 4…GEORGE 2,2…KING KRAMES 2…ANGEL 2...BABY 2...LUCY LIU 2...CINDERELLA 2...and many, many more.

The two birds nesting in SPONGE PHIL’S SQUARE PANTS rolled their eggs into a huge pocket and then crawled in after them.
Alarmed... they knew they had to go get help. Just as W.W. was cautioning everyone to stick together... the floor opened up and they were all vacumed into a pit.
From an upper chamber they heard; BWAA HA HA HA! BWAA HA HA HA! BRAAAAHAHAHAHA!

SUPER SQUEAKS is growing very weak. The pit is full of Crypt e Mites. Oh someone help them! If they only could get word to Tooder.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mr squeaks, I think you'd better be careful levitating up there in the corner. I hear tell of a special anti-gravitational device which can put an end the best of the best _astral projectionists!!_. Think it's all just part of the plan not to hatch the eggs, you fall down, land on the eggs and squash them so the "Pidge" doesn't have to ship to Maine.

fp


----------



## Unie (May 4, 2006)

(Sound of trap door creaking open in bottom of pit)

For a bunch of superheroes, y'all are doin'... great. Just great. Better follow me outa' here and, uhh... (no)WonderWoman... you better help PooperSqueaks get away from the Krypt-eMites. And take that famed lasso (that's holding your pants up) and try to snag Shi before she floats away or falls on the eggs.

And Walter... STOP... EATING... the special safflower seeds! I could hear your beak goin' 90 miles-an-hour from MY place. What's the matter with you? Your mama don't feed you enough?

Sorry, guys, about the "Pidgenstein" thing. I got so sick of listening to him that I tried to mix some Thorazine with his other 'madications'. Must have been a reaction or I got the wrong bottle. He doesn't list the contents in Braille, you know. 

Sue me.

Unie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Newbies! YES! See? Patience IS a virtue! 

I appreciate your concern fp, but not to worry…I already mentioned that I have other powers. Y’see Super Squeaks and I have a special bond with our telepathic abilities. I was with the brave group all the while and “saw” and "heard" what was going on even though still in the upper right corner. 

I applaud Unie for the rescue! She came along at just the right time as I was getting ready to send out an SOS to Ricky and Eggbert, who live with a super secret agent, Brad, in Canada. I remembered Brad from pre-WW days. With WW’s famed lasso and Brad’s LARGER than your average pigeons, all would have been rescued. (In case anyone is wondering how R. and E. could arrive so fast? Simple, they teleported). 

WHERE are you leading them, Unie?? 

NOTE TO SUPERHEROES: Watch Unie carefully. She may be a spy for Pigenstein. I certainly HOPE not! But that Pigenstein is very clever and we can never let our guard down! I understand her reasons for blindly flying in: Walter’s eating (he’s a growing boy AND trying to save Winter!) and Pigenstein getting on her nerves (who wouldn’t?). BUT, ask her: WHERE is she taking you and IS the evil Pigenstein really gone or will he return in “another” guise?? Does she KNOW Winter? 

BTW, I have moved to another position in the lab. Will not disclose location due to security reasons. I AM still safely watching AND listening….

*fp, i have a force field that prevents me from being "captured."*


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

All is well that ends well!!!!!!

Saved by Unie........who, by the way has perfect vision in the dark.

It just goes to show you what a little of the wrong medication can do to an 
ordinary, wonderful person. 

*************O.K. not so ordinary, but still wonderful**************

SUPER SQUEAKS regained his streanth... picked up SHI from the right hand corner of the Labratory roof.... and he flew her home first class.

Walter returned home in Blimp mode....and W.W. returned SPONGE PHIL'S SQUARE PANTS with the feral couple and their eggs still in tact.

Little BARBIE BLUEBAR will have to wait until Nortstroms opens this morning... and then her and W.W. are going shopping. 

Just another day...in the world of CRIME FIGHTERS!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH NO !! DID WW GET BRAINWASHED OR HYPNOTIZED??? 

DID SHE NOT SEE MY POST??? ARE WE REALLY FINISHED??

WE DON'T KNOW *FOR SURE* THAT THE 'REAL' PIDGEY IS BACK!! DO WE?

*REAL PIDGEY, IF YOU ARE THERE, SEND A SIGN!! *


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Mein Gott! Vas ischt das? Vhere ischt der pwisonerz? Vhat ischt der trappenzie dooren doink hopen?

Pidgenstein


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

*UND VHERE ISCHT MEIN ZTASHEN AUF ZPESHIAL ZAFFLOWER ZEEDZ?*

Von Mad Pidgenstein


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDER WOMAN! FALSE ALARM!!! You helped Walter eat too many of those zeeds!! SNAP OUT OF IT! I received a telepathic message from the REAL Pidgey and he's STILL AROUND, but weak! AND, Pigenstein is ALSO still around!

I know Barbie REALLY appreciates your help and advice! After all, what does Victor know of female clothing sizes?? PLEASE FINISH YOUR SHOPPING AND GET BACK TO UNIE! 

I have already sent Squeaks to join you and we can re-call Walter if he would like to return! We can always use more help! 

I think Pigenstein is going to try and zap me from the ceiling and make me visible! Well, it's not gonna work 'cause of my protective force field!

Please see my post before yours and let me know what you think! TIME is of the ESSENCE!!

Still hanging around....


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Page one reply*

There I sat this afternoonin front of my computer when suddenly I let out an intense,"Haa-ha-he he hoo-ohhh.cough cough, hee hee ho-hoo haa ha"!

My daughter just happen to come over to visit and said, "Geez mom, is dad on pigeon talk again?"

Grandson Hawkmaster says," Papa is annoying me...make him stop gamma!"

Bev tells my daughter," He gets like that sometime when he's on Pigeon Talk, but at least he's not answering himself yet!"

More later..I am at work!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just want to give UNIE a very, very, very, special welcome to the forum and to let him know how much he is loved by me.

Unie, what a lucky little fellow to have such great parents.

Pidgey, how did you do this?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I just want to give UNIE a very, very, very, special welcome to the forum and to let him know how much he is loved by me.
> 
> Unie, what a lucky little fellow to have such great parents.
> 
> Pidgey, how did you do this?



Maggie...I thought UNIE was a HEN!!! Do you know something I *gasp* DON'T?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

A Message from Wonder Woman:

Bev, Barbie Blue Bar and I had a wonderful day shopping. We all bought ballet and focolorico outfits as we have taken up dance. Then went to our yoga and gyrotronics class, and the three of us have decided to try out for Cirque du Soleil. 

We were practicing balancing each other with our pinkie finger, when Super Squeaks turboed in dressed for battle. His urgent manner told us that we were going to have to put to an end our day of fun. We found Walter running track at the University. He told us that he had not joined the team, but was simply trying to sweat off the effects of those special seeds. He said that he ate them so fast that he didn’t realize that they had left a funny taste in his beak, and made him feel dizzy.

The Okla-Homers met us in the outskirts of Tulsa with some alarming information. Something is wrong! No one can enter the air space surrounding the Laboratory. They informed us that SHI had gone in hours ago to find the REAL Pidgey, Unie, and Winter. Unie can not see in the day light, but she knows her way around by sound.

The Okla-Homers also told us that a big thick medical book was lying in the street. It had all of the medication amounts crossed out, and the writings of a mad man had been entered.

All protective barriers are down, so Shi is very vulnerable. We are trying to regroup and come up with a new strategy. All input is most welcome, as we need all of the Pigeon Power we can get.


----------



## Unie (May 4, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I just want to give UNIE a very, very, very, special welcome to the forum and to let him know how much he is loved by me.
> 
> Unie, what a lucky little fellow to have such great parents.
> 
> Pidgey, how did you do this?


Why, thank you! But I only really joined to save the... "superheroes" from... certain disaster (They really don't make 'em like they used to, huh?)--Dad's a bit over the top when he's delusional about being a mad scientist. I think I can fix that if I can get the meds balanced right. 

Anyhow, having Dad for a parent means I've got A LOT of parents, seeing as how he changes personalities more than the rest of you humans change your... socks. Mom's a LOT more stable, well, at least my adopted mom is. My biological mom (Winter) has a substance-abuse problem (the safflower seeds). Hopefully, her other innards have regenerated and I'll get a little brother or sister, someday--I need someone lower on the pecking order! 

Unie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a fun thread! Keep it going because we all need some zany stuff in our lives. Feather, have you ever considered a writing career? What a storyline.  

I thought Unie was a boy?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I thought Unie was a boy?[/*QUOTE]

From inside the Lab...I thought you did by what you said in a previous post  Whoa! Are those special seeds *gasp* spreading around the country???


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, I am back again, where was I...oh, I get up from the computer desk after Barbie Blue bar was grunting at me. I asked what was wrong. She told me that while she was out fighting crime with Supersqueaks, Feather and her went clothes shopping, and asked me to quit giving her oats! I tried to tell her that she needed to put on some extra pounds, and she nipped at me! 

Beaksley said,"pssst...Victor, tell them that I am completely innocent of all accusations pertaining to that DNA suspicion."When I lived in California,fp would not even let me out of the livingroom, much less outside!

He also confided in me and told me,"I think I am in love with Barbie Blue Bar."


----------



## Unie (May 4, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> From inside the Lab...I thought you did by what you said in a previous post  Whoa! Are those special seeds *gasp* spreading around the country???


They are if Walter's pooping around the country. Dad said he'd genetically engineered them to spread around the country that way. He used recombinant DNA to create a virus that would be stable in vegetation, but transmissible to humankind so it spreads from poop to plants to people. It doesn't cause death or disease, it just takes away the desire to make eggs, or something like that.

Unie


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor,

I believe that all of our birds are innocent. I suspect that the mad scientist is trying to cloan our birds. I still don't believe that Pidgey is the Mad Scientist. Maybe... if his medication is off. But that could have happened at the manufacturers. But Pidgey would not have damaged his beautiful book.

Well just have to wait and see what happens. Please notify Tooter, his head quarters is underneath the Omaha Zoo.

W.W.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Possible Tooter sighting?*

While Barbie was out fighting crime this mid week, I am sure I saw Tooter and his mate flying in front of my house. I was outside working on my tree project when I saw Two pigeons in flight. The one in the lead, took a swift turn, and landed on my front porch roof with the mate behind him.After a few minutes, they flew in the direction of the zoo.This is the first time in over two years a pigeon, other than Tooter (or doves) have done this. Maybe Larry Cologne was right?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor,

Are you being serious here? 

OMG...your heart must have stopped  ., wow..I guess he may even come home then, and bring a few little Tooters with him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDER WOMAN! So GLAD you’re back! 

I am in telepathic communication with SS, so will give you the latest update…

I am fine! Still up in the air in the LAB (security prevents location disclosure) but the force field is still working.

Pigenstein, below me, has been pacing back and forth in the Lab muttering to himself about special seeds and prisoners missing. He seemed particularly concerned about YOU, WW! All I could get was something about your suit being too small? Tall? Something like that! Really seemed to – ah – get to him…

Anyway, who are the Okla-Homers? They sound terrific! Could they join us or are they just messengers? Should we call on Ricky and Eggbert, the Canadian Brothers? They are BIG and could be very useful in a fight, if needed!

Anyway, there is layout diagram of the LAB and the surrounding area, including the pit. Unie is STILL there at the secret opening. She can’t see so doesn’t know you left unexpectedly with Squeaks and Walter! She can’t hear you and is getting worried. I will have Squeaks guide you to her through an underground passage. Unfortunately, I don’t have telecommunication powers with Unie, only Squeaks.

Winter needs to get some hemps to help her withdrawal from the Saffs! Right now, she is still OK because she had a BIG dose before Walter ate them. But, time is running out and we have to find a supply in the LAB – wait! yes! I think I see a large bag in the corner! Actually, we need to get Walter and Squeaks on some too. Winter needs to produce MIRACLE eggs, so Unie can have siblings and other pijies like Winter will have hope!

Again, we have no idea of dangers we may be facing getting TO Unie or AFTERWARDS! Sometimes, I “hear” the REAL Pidgey, but then the “Other” takes over (the evil Pidgenstein!)

SQUEAKS, direct WW, Walter and any others to Unie…listen to my directions…


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! I've been away getting back in communication with Squeaks!

Look what's going on! TOOTER may be back? WW, we could use his help BUT, he may be too busy with a family to take the time off! Think you could check it out? Victor knows him better than anyone, maybe you could contact him...

So, Pigenstein thinks he can spead discord using DNA through plants, eh? Well, there's an antidote - HEMPS! They are in the LAB! 

WW, you have to get in there...I gave you instructions to get back to Unie, who knows another way into the LAB...

EVIL will NEVER prevail over TRUTH, JUSTICE and the AMERICAN WAY!!

BUT, *read my warning before trusting her completely! see my post on page 4 BEFORE you left to go shopping...*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Walter is still a bit dazed from all he's been through. Based on your recommendation, he's had several doses of hemp and seems to be gradually coming out of it. He's not as young as he used to be (a '97 bird), so may need some time to recover. From the video of Lucy in action, I wonder if she's had some martial arts training and might be able to help out?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

According to DD, on one of Uni's trips to Oakland, they went to San Francisco to shop around although it wasn't for clothing. Apparently, they started on Haight-Ashbury Street, and had a WOO-HOO time with some of the self medicating options offered by the folks still wearing bell bottoms and tie-died outfits w/bandanas. (I don't think they were acquiring Flagyl or Sulmet there folks.... ) Feeling full of themselves, especially Uni, he sought to have yet another life experience and felt that being a female would avail himself of endless reservoirs of intuitional and creative resources....and especially heighten his I.Q. Using DD as a benchmark for role models, he became she......the rest is herstory.

Uni now has her own Ashram in SF and is starting a chain, all the donations are laundered and sent to her 'parents' who pay Pigeonstein to develop anti-gravitational rays to beam @ mr squeaks, all this, is of course second hand through DD who's very concerned about Uni's 501-C3 status here in Valifornia. She is also very concerned that every time Squeaks goes plop on the eggs, well, ummm, they might just not hatch. What can I say??

Be that as it may, DD still faithfully 'heads' all of the guided meditations and
trys to enlighten all of the humans who come to the Ashram seeking a 'crown
chakra' dollup from the pigeon leaders there.

As for Beaksley, he was in every single room of
THE HOUSE!! and decided that, being the 'chow-down' boy he is, the Dining Room suited him the best. So, Victor, if his heart is aching for Barbie, you should probably let them have candlelight dinners together for a while, before he lays a 'hook kiss' on the gal, at least he might have a chance then. He's definitely gonna need some pro-active help in the romance department. I think the gals like him, then think...."HEY, You!! You trying to play a joke on me or something??? What's with the 'rake kiss'!!

fp

PS-Victor & Bev--

You better build a big loft.....'cause you be 'pigeonizing' in Nebraska.....wondered when Tooter would be back!!

PPS--Don't forget buildings for ducks, oppossum, badgers, etc., they all just 
make the little ones so happy


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Huh, and all my birds do is fornicate with fruit (socks, shoes, and feet if you'll let them).


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

JGregg said:


> Huh, and all my birds do is fornicate with fruit (socks, shoes, and feet if you'll let them).


They be missin' out, JGregg, juz plain missin' out....


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Acid just wants to unwind after a long day out on the shrimp boat.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, geese, JGregg, I'll pm you w/the address of the Ashram, whadya think?

fp

PS-

I had no idea he was a 'workin' boy'!!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Yeah, he likes to "work" on feet (if people let him).


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

A Message from Wonder Woman,


This situation is quite complicated. It is not as though Squeaks and I can jump right in and put the hurt on our adversary. Remember that the Mad Scientist is maneuvering around in the body of our friend. We are going to have to figure out a way to reverse the medication and destroy the FIEND from the inside out.

Unie will have to hold all of the meds and tell us which ones feel familiar. The Okla-Homers have informed us that they will be watching from outside the barrier around the laboratory, but, if we make a mistake and harm one hair on the REAL Pidgey’s head, we will not leave Oklahoma alive. 

Walter accompanied by two of the Okla-Homers traced his route home. There were a few droppings, but not as much as one would think. You see, Walter was all blimpped up (on his first trip home) and didn’t deflate until he was over the city dump. Upon arriving home from their second trip…Terri welcomed the three birds with all of their favorite seeds. As they ate and talked about the complexity of the task at hand, the three birds formed a bond that may come in handy if anything went wrong with the switching of the medication. The Homers marveled at the older bird’s bravery and wisdom. As they geared up for the trip back to the Oklahoma lab, Terri sent them with a bag full of hemp.

Now back at the laboratory, Super Squeaks and I crawled on their bellies to get back to the trap door that we had escaped from the previous morning. Unie was waiting to let us in. Now we have to figure out what went wrong, and how we are going to reverse the situation. So far, that we know of, we have only the one adversary. How are we going to destroy this mad man...without destroying Pidgey as well? 

I don’t believe that Unie would be working with someone who would try to end the population of pigeons. She has already saved our lives ounce. Now it is up to her to save the future of Pigeonkind.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Dr.onestone*



Pidgey said:


> Money's no problem--I never had any kids to siphon it all off. Simple space is my issue.
> 
> Pidgey


Have you forgotten that the famous DR. ONESTONE with his theroy of time and space,discoverd that time is realy money and space is nothing more then the lack of money.  GEORGE


----------

